# Squirrel Recipe



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I just finished eating the first squirrel I’ve ever shot. Did a recipe where I said it overnight and butter milk and hot sauce. I poked it multiple times with a two prong fork. Then I fried it this afternoon. I thought it was delicious, and I definitely want to go out and get some more. The issue I have is it was a little tough to chew on. Did I do something wrong, or is that just how squirrels are when you don’t cook them low and slow?

Also, do any of you have any favorite recipes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Par boil the squirrel prior to frying.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I think they're a little tough to chew on but no worse than a rabbit. Low and slow will definitely help though.

I turn all my squirrels into pot pies. Take your cooked squirrel(I boil mine until they float then pick off the meat) and mix it with some peas, carrots, onions, potatoes, mushrooms(my buddy made his with morels last year). I'll use either turkey gravy or beef gravy(whatever I have), lots of black pepper, some salt. And the crust is just some puff pastry. I use those small disposable loaf pans. Bake for an 45 min - 1 hr at 350. Once cooled, just wrap the top in aluminum foil and freeze. I've had them keep for about 6 months that way. And the meat is pretty tender cooked this way.

Good luck this season! Get out and nail those tree rats!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I use a pressure cooker to tenderize the meat and then it goes into a Scottish pie recipe. It's always good.


----------



## FishHog (Sep 2, 2005)

the young ones will be more tender, but yes the older ones can be a bit tougher. Still about the best meat ever


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I just roll mine in frying magic, brown it then turn it down on low and steam it for a couple hours.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Pressure cooker is the way to go with small game. A nice isn't cheap but they last so...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kp2198 (Jun 25, 2019)

I like to pressure cook the critters in a beer bath in my wife's instapot. Then shred the meat with a fork and season with garlic salt. I take a cresent roll and add some of the meat, pepper, onion and a chunk of cream cheese and bake in the oven until gooey.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

